# [OT] CS x AA

## fernandotcl

Separado da discussao sobre graficos do CS -- pilla

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Faz como eu faço, joga cs em Windows.

 

Ou jogue Americas Army.  :Very Happy: 

O Wine(X) tente à ser lento mesmo. Mas eu já li sobre jogar CS pelo Wine (não WineX) usando OpenGL, talvez o desempenho seja melhor. Além disso, vídeo NVIDIA tradicionalmente tem melhor desempenho com OpenGL, não DirectX.

----------

## jbrazio

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Ou jogue Americas Army. :D

 

Esse é dos jogos com o conceito mais estúpido que deve existir.. Eu estou a matar terroristas e que quem está do outro lado (no meu computador é terrorista) está-me a ver como terrorista sendo ele o Americano.. dá vontade de rir. Não queiram comparar esta amostra de jogo ao cs.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Ou jogue Americas Army.  
> 
> Esse é dos jogos com o conceito mais estúpido que deve existir.. Eu estou a matar terroristas e que quem está do outro lado (no meu computador é terrorista) está-me a ver como terrorista sendo ele o Americano.. dá vontade de rir. Não queiram comparar esta amostra de jogo ao cs.

 

Pra mim é totalmente o contrário, CS é uma piada. Ter que trocar de arma pra correr mais rápido é ridículo. Dez tiros na testa pra morrer. Aliás é um jogo muito mal acabado, os mapas são um lixo, é um tiroteio total, realidade zero. E CS/HL graficamente também não valem nada.

----------

## jbrazio

Vamos entrar em confronto de opiniões.. :-/

No cs é dos únicos jogos em que um único tiro mata, basta ser headshot. Alias no cs só mata quem manda hedshots senão levamos nós um headshot e acabou-se a brincadeira. Quanto ao correr mais rápido de faca na mão do que com uma automática.. nota-se que ainda não foste à tropa, porque de facto é mais difícil correres com uma automática na mão do que com uma simples faca.

Graficamente tenho de te dar razão visto que o hl é um jogo bastante antigo, mas também os jogos para mim não são os gráficos, são a jogablidade. :-)~

Quando à realidade do jogo, depende se jogares em públicos a realidade é praticamente zero e o jogo é mais uma espécie de quake, mas jogando pcw.. a historia é outra.

----------

## localdomain

...Vejam as novas imagens do CS com o novo motor grafico do half life 2  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Vamos entrar em confronto de opiniões.. :-/

 

Lol, vamos mesmo.  :Very Happy: 

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> No cs é dos únicos jogos em que um único tiro mata, basta ser headshot. Alias no cs só mata quem manda hedshots senão levamos nós um headshot e acabou-se a brincadeira.

 

No AA um tiro só mata se for fatal, cabeça, dependendo da arma até no peito mata com um só, como na M82. E tudo depende da distância do tiro, etc.. Já no CS eu lembro de atirar várias vezes na pessoa e simplesmente não morre...  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Quanto ao correr mais rápido de faca na mão do que com uma automática.. nota-se que ainda não foste à tropa, porque de facto é mais difícil correres com uma automática na mão do que com uma simples faca.

 

Um amigo que joga CS meu me contou que correr ao mesmo tempo que vai trocando entre as armas (trocando entre elas mesmo, pegando uma, pegando outra, etc., não escolhendo a mais leve) aumenta a velocidade.

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Quando à realidade do jogo, depende se jogares em públicos a realidade é praticamente zero e o jogo é mais uma espécie de quake, mas jogando pcw.. a historia é outra.

 

É isso que eu gosto no AA, tudo é extremamente realista. Tanto que às vezes é até frustrante, porque é bem difícil.

----------

## jbrazio

Sim.. no cs tens de ter muita atenção ao recoil das armas.. todas elas são diferentes portanto cada uma tem a sua "personalidade" própria. É normal os noobs pegarem em automáticas e começarem ao spray a espera de matar pessoal.. acabam por não matar ninguém. Também é normal que ao andar e disparar ao mesmo tempo o recoil seja maior do que parado portanto os tiros também saem ao lado.

Quanto ao correr fazendo last used weapon não aumenta a velocidade do boneco.. é um tique que se adquire quando se joga cs.. no meu caso evita que eu deixe de estar atento ao jogo. Corres rápido de faca ou granada na mão e ponto final. De awp e machine gun pareces um elefante a desviar-se de formigas. :-x

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

>  *un1T wrote:*   agradecia q me ajudassem em vez de discutir qual é o melhor jogo... gostos n se discutem 
> 
> Deves ser um bocado cego tu.. ora lê lá a conversa do inicio e vê se não encontras um site com um howto.

 

Verdade, já ajudamos no que pudemos, agora é hora de um cafezinho.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*    *un1T wrote:*   agradecia q me ajudassem em vez de discutir qual é o melhor jogo... gostos n se discutem 
> 
> Deves ser um bocado cego tu.. ora lê lá a conversa do inicio e vê se não encontras um site com um howto. 
> 
> Verdade, já ajudamos no que pudemos, agora é hora de um cafezinho. 

 

Voltando do cafezinho...

Fernando, vou ter que discordar de você, o CS é considerado um dos melhores jogos on-line no estilo corredor atualmente. É só ver em qualquer lista "top-ten". Agora, com relação a gostar ou não, eu prefiro o "mata-mata" do Quake 3 Arena.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Scitale wrote:*   

> Fernando, vou ter que discordar de você, o CS é considerado um dos melhores jogos on-line no estilo corredor atualmente. É só ver em qualquer lista "top-ten". Agora, com relação a gostar ou não, eu prefiro o "mata-mata" do Quake 3 Arena.  

 

Bah, eu joguei CS algumas horas e até hoje não voltei a jogar de tão ruim. Sou irredutível.  :Very Happy: 

Quanto ao mata-mata, um jogo que era realmente bom nisso era o UT original. Pena que na época eu tinha que jogar em 320x200...

----------

## jbrazio

Cs é para ai o jogo fps com mais jogadores online.. penso eu de que. Só tenho pena de uma coisa.. a mania leet/lame que existe no cs.. aqui abusam destes dois conceitos, pelo menos a comunidade .pt.. mete tanto nojo que desisti de jogar 1.5 em server públicos.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *Scitale wrote:*   Fernando, vou ter que discordar de você, o CS é considerado um dos melhores jogos on-line no estilo corredor atualmente. É só ver em qualquer lista "top-ten". Agora, com relação a gostar ou não, eu prefiro o "mata-mata" do Quake 3 Arena.   
> 
> Bah, eu joguei CS algumas horas e até hoje não voltei a jogar de tão ruim. Sou irredutível. 
> 
> Quanto ao mata-mata, um jogo que era realmente bom nisso era o UT original. Pena que na época eu tinha que jogar em 320x200...

 

Também não me atrai o CS, mas os números não mentem.

----------

## humpback

Pessoal este tópico esta a ficar um pouco fora de tópico  :Smile: 

O rapaz quer jogar CS deixem o rapaz jogar CS  :Smile: 

Este é um forum sobre GNU/Linux, mais concretamente Gentoo GNU/Linux e não sobre jogos. Para isso existe o Off The Wall.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Este é um forum sobre GNU/Linux, mais concretamente Gentoo GNU/Linux e não sobre jogos. Para isso existe o Off The Wall.

 

Eu sempre achei que dentro dos fórums locais poderiamos promover tópicos sobre todos os fórums, não só os de suporte. Corrija-me se estiver errado, mas aqui dentro do Fórum em Português, podemos postar sobre assuntos que geralmente iriam pra Gentoo Chat, Off The Wall, Tip's and Tricks, etc.. Senão fica complicado, eu passo muitas horas lendo os fórums (sim, estou desocupado) e você acaba tendo uma conversa mais informal com um pessoal de mesmo interesse que você. É esse o problema, por exemplo, do IRC, onde você tem que seguir um tópico e às vezes só quer discutir uma opnião com pessoas que tenham os mesmos interesses que você.

E é lógico que com esse post eu também fui fora do tópico mais uma vez...

----------

## xef

Talvez se abrirem um topic para discutir isto em vez de discutir num topic em que alguem pede suporte deixem de estar offtopic  :Wink: 

Fugindo ao tema mais uma vez, nunca experimentei o cs   :Shocked: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Essa discussão sobre dentro ou fora do tópico está fugindo tanto ao tópico, quanto ao tópico que tinha fugido do tópico.   :Shocked: 

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eu sempre achei que dentro dos fórums locais poderiamos promover tópicos sobre todos os fórums, não só os de suporte. Corrija-me se estiver errado, mas aqui dentro do Fórum em Português, podemos postar sobre assuntos que geralmente iriam pra Gentoo Chat, Off The Wall, Tip's and Tricks, etc.. Senão fica complicado, eu passo muitas horas lendo os fórums (sim, estou desocupado) e você acaba tendo uma conversa mais informal com um pessoal de mesmo interesse que você. É esse o problema, por exemplo, do IRC, onde você tem que seguir um tópico e às vezes só quer discutir uma opnião com pessoas que tenham os mesmos interesses que você.
> 
> E é lógico que com esse post eu também fui fora do tópico mais uma vez...

 

A principio, tudo bem. Porem, por favor nao tornem uma thread pedindo auxilio em uma discussao estilo OTW.

----------

## jbrazio

Mas o rapaz foi ajudado.. simplesmente esticamos o assunto. :-x

----------

## pilla

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Mas o rapaz foi ajudado.. simplesmente esticamos o assunto. 

 

Nao, voces transformaram uma discussao sobre problemas com a execucao em CS em uma discussao sobre o melhor FPS. Imagina se fossemos fazer isso com cada thread pedindo ajuda com o KDE ou Gnome. 

As mesmas linhas e conduta que se aplicam ao resto dos forums se aplicam tambem aqui.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   Mas o rapaz foi ajudado.. simplesmente esticamos o assunto.  
> 
> Nao, voces transformaram uma discussao sobre problemas com a execucao em CS em uma discussao sobre o melhor FPS. Imagina se fossemos fazer isso com cada thread pedindo ajuda com o KDE ou Gnome. 
> 
> As mesmas linhas e conduta que se aplicam ao resto dos forums se aplicam tambem aqui.

 

É mesmo, a gente viajou no assunto. Desse jeito, não há banco de dados que aguente tanta mensagem OT. Foi mal!

----------

## jbrazio

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   Mas o rapaz foi ajudado.. simplesmente esticamos o assunto. :-x 
> 
> Nao, voces transformaram uma discussao sobre problemas com a execucao em CS em uma discussao sobre o melhor FPS. Imagina se fossemos fazer isso com cada thread pedindo ajuda com o KDE ou Gnome. 
> 
> As mesmas linhas e conduta que se aplicam ao resto dos forums se aplicam tambem aqui.

 

Roger that.

----------

## fernandotcl

A verdade é que o tópico foi se encaminhando para isso. Nada que uma moderada não resolva  :Wink: , mas eu acho que deviamos mesmo ter começado uma nova thread.

Outra coisa, essas discussões sobre off-topics se transformou numa outra thread que também não tem mais nada em comum com AA x CS. Isso mostra como os tópicos às vezes se encaminham.

----------

## baldeante

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *Scitale wrote:*   Fernando, vou ter que discordar de você, o CS é considerado um dos melhores jogos on-line no estilo corredor atualmente. É só ver em qualquer lista "top-ten". Agora, com relação a gostar ou não, eu prefiro o "mata-mata" do Quake 3 Arena.   
> 
> Bah, eu joguei CS algumas horas e até hoje não voltei a jogar de tão ruim. Sou irredutível. 
> 
> Quanto ao mata-mata, um jogo que era realmente bom nisso era o UT original. Pena que na época eu tinha que jogar em 320x200...

 

Quanto aos outros jogos de que falam não sei mas UT99 já é mais a minha lingua  :Twisted Evil:  para min continua a ser um excelente jogo ainda o corro de vez em quando, o UT2003 e UT2004 não se lhe comparam apesar de serem graficamente melhores eu volto sempre ao primeiro.

----------

## baldeante

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Pessoal este tópico esta a ficar um pouco fora de tópico 
> 
> O rapaz quer jogar CS deixem o rapaz jogar CS 
> 
> Este é um forum sobre GNU/Linux, mais concretamente Gentoo GNU/Linux e não sobre jogos. Para isso existe o Off The Wall.

 

Acho que devia ter lido o topico ate ao fim antes de ter mencionado UT99   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## To

E que tal Tactical Ops? É parecido gráficamente com o cs, mas usa o engine do unreal, é muito mais fluído, mas real e... bem eu sou doido por aquilo  :Wink: 

http://www.tactical-ops.to

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

 *To wrote:*   

> E que tal Tactical Ops? É parecido gráficamente com o cs, mas usa o engine do unreal, é muito mais fluído, mas real e... bem eu sou doido por aquilo :wink: 
> 
> http://www.tactical-ops.to
> 
> Tó

 

Isso enviame para um forum.. não tem "site" o jogo ?

----------

## meetra

http://www.tactical-ops.de/

----------

## Kuartzer

Eu jogava TO e adorava aquilo..... entretanto parei por n motivos...

Agora comecei esta semana no AA, tou a curtir bastante...  :Smile: 

TO, já existe TO com motor unreal 2003/2004??? isso e ke era lindo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## jbrazio

Porque não jogar o original ?

Isto é copia do cs com graficos e armas diferentes.

----------

## Kuartzer

Nunca joguei CS, o motor gráfico do HL não me atrai muito, quando vier o CS (HL2), sou capaz de dar uma olhada...

Alias, nunca joguei jogos deste genero com excepção do TO, sempre foi mais do estilo UT e Quake.

No entanto, o AA não me parece copia, o estilo de jogo e outro, segundo dizem a jogabilidade tb, os graficos sao muito melhores, é mais recente, é no max, uma evolução do CS, agora cópia não me parece.

Deixo agora uma pergunta, pk não jogar os dois, ou simplesmente respeitar os gostos dos outros, é que sinceramente, lá pk vcs gostam mais de um, o outro não tem de ser pior ou melhor, é simplesmente diferente e vcs não gostam tanto... Afinal gostos não se discutem, ou digam lá que por vcs gostarem mais de uma gaja, as outras todas  passam a ser feias???

----------

## alfmatos

Mudem todos para Battlefield 1942. Não há melhor. Nunca mais volto a jogar um FPS sem veiculos. Andar de tanque, avião, porta-aviões, couraçado, submarino, jipe, motoreta é bem melhor que ter de andar sempre a correr.

Battlefield rox.

----------

## meetra

tou ah espera do BF2...

gosto da ideia de ter 100 gaijos no mmo server. aí sim... um clan de gentoo é que dá para se fazer.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alfmatos

BF2 vai ser muito muito nice.

Mas até lá BF1942 continua a rular muito. Pena é não haver client de linux.

----------

## meetra

pelo ke dizem do winex... ele funka porreirinho kom o BF.

----------

## alfmatos

já não tenho ggrande máquina, então a correr BF sobre winex havia de ser lindo   :Sad: 

----------

## fernandotcl

AA não se compara à CS, porque AA é extremamente realista e tático. Já BF é muito bom, não é tão tático quanto AA nem tão "death match" quanto o CS, está na minha lista de preferências.

----------

## jbrazio

'k 'k ! Vamos todos jogar damas.. assim já não há stress ! :-x

jk

----------

## xef

 *alfmatos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mudem todos para Battlefield 1942. Não há melhor. Nunca mais volto a jogar um FPS sem veiculos. Andar de tanque, avião, porta-aviões, couraçado, submarino, jipe, motoreta é bem melhor que ter de andar sempre a correr.
> 
> Battlefield rox.
> ...

 

Nunca joguei battlefield, mas quanto a FPS com veiculos, experimentei o UT2k4 e adorei essa parte dos veiculos, é muito divertido e fica com muito mais acção. O realismo é que não é assim tanto, mas não se pode ter tudo, é só um jogo

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> 'k 'k ! Vamos todos jogar damas.. assim já não há stress ! 
> 
> jk

 

Damas não, é coisa de meninas, vamos é jogar xadrez, coisa de homem, que nos faz pensar

(só para mostrar que em tudo há gostos e opiniões diferentes)

----------

## To

O TO vai ter um substituto a correr no motor de ut 2004, é lindo  :Wink: 

http://www.teamdeltamod.com/

Em principio só sai em Agosto.

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

Acabou a brincadeira. Não posso mais jogar AA. Eles estão exagerando nos requisitos mínimos na versão 2.1. Tenho um Athlon XP 2200+ com uma GeForce FX 5200 128MB e consigo no máximo 40 fps na Bridge, e esse número não passa de 20 quando tem uma granada de fumaçe (tudo no UltraLow).

Da versão 1.7 pra 1.9 eles começaram a exigir absurdamente da máquina, mas ainda dava. Mas agora existe uma nova engine para mortes mais realísticas e as texturas têm alpha channel, e exigiram mais ainda. Eu não jogava nem as missões Special Forces, porque eram pesadas demais. Agora eu vou para de jogar até conseguir grana pra hardware melhor.

Que pena que não existe nada parecido com AA, de graça, especialmente.

----------

## jbrazio

Existe melhor.. CS, mas não é de graça. :-x

jk

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Existe melhor.. CS, mas não é de graça. 

 

Não, tudo menos CS!!!  :Laughing: 

Verdade, eu odeio CS, prefiro jogar até Cube no lugar de CS.  :Very Happy: 

Estava pensando em jogar Medal Of Honor ou Battlefield, pra me consolar, mas atualmente estou jogando Jedi Outcast, nada sério (jogo muito mal  :Rolling Eyes: ), mas dá pra se divertir um pouco.

Achar um outro jogo nos moldes do AA vai ser difícil. Ainda mais porque eu só jogava um mapa chamado Bridge, que é diferente de todos os outros do jogo, é extremamente tático, coisa igual nunca vi em outro jogo...

----------

## jbrazio

Já deste uma vista de olhos ao Enemy Territory ?

----------

## fernandotcl

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Já deste uma vista de olhos ao Enemy Territory ?

 

Já, mas também não gostei. Me pareceu muito artificial, e o modo multiplayer é implementado de uma maneira um pouco estranha pra mim. Além disso, é muito movimentado.

Eu preciso de um jogo bem "parado", feito AA. Eu adorava jogar AA porque cada movimento era milimetricamente planejado. AA é um jogo pra ser jogado pelo time como um todo, então sempre adorei coordenar meus colegas (e ser coordenado também) no estilo "eu te cubro, abra a porta". Eu gosto de jogos assim, onde cada um tem uma ocupação diferente e uma responsabilidade, e se morrer é sentido pelo time. Geralmente esses jogos são difíceis de serem jogados, mas eu gosto mesmo demorando pra aprender.

Obrigado, de qualquer forma, e se você tiver outras sugestões, me avise. Será que eu devo criar a thread "Escolha um FPS para mim?".  :Laughing:  E mais um tópico se encaminha pra minha teoria sobre a vontade própria dos tópicos.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

Enemy Territory ruleia   :Cool: 

Eu tenho o ut2004demo mas não gostei muito, a movimentação é exagerada demais pra mim.

Americas Army eu instalei anteontem, achei muito doida a idéia do jogo mas não posso dizer que gostei, na verdade não gostei nem um pouco mas espero jogar mais pra poder notar se não estou vendo com olhos errados.

CS eu tinha jogado não muito mas não gostei e tenho certeza que nunca irei gostar, o povo só fica fragando, não vejo graça nisso, além do que os fóruns que vi do jogo o povo só fica falando besteira, um monte de gente reclamando de bans e etc, parece que o jogo sequer tem uma segurança "real" contra cheaters

Enemy territory consegue balancear um pouco as paradas, tem a parte que você tem que jogar em time, muita coisa é impossível de se fazer saindo correndo sozinnho, na real a maioria dos mapas é assim, só se for em grupo mesmo.

O que é ruim do enemy-territory é o headshot não matar, mas sei lá, derrepente se matasse poderia estragar com o jogo, devem ter testado isso o bastante pra saber que não ficaria bom.

De qualquer forma desses o único de código fonte aberto é o enemy-territory  :Smile:  tomara que comecem a aparecer uns mods de verdade pra ele, o etpro por exemplo dá uma melhorada no jogo mas é mais um addon que um mod

----------

